# Advice on IVF egg sharing



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hello everyone. I am looking for some advice. I did post on introductions page but didn't get any response apart from directing me here.

I am 29 years old. After attempting and failing to conceive naturally I underwent fertility testing and was diagnosed with PCOS in February 2009 (I am not overweight and have a BMI of around 22).

I began 3 rounds of Clomid which was completely unsuccessful. I broke up with my partner before we began IUI last year and therefore I am single now and want to have a child alone.

I have spoken to my fertility nurse who says i am unable to continue my treatment on the NHS. The option she gave me was IVF with the egg sharing scheme, she told me that it would be free for treatment and to only pay for drugs and donated sperm. She has told me I could have treatment at my nearest hospital either in Exeter or Plymouth using donated sperm and drugs together costing approx £1,200.

I have also been looking into London's Women Clinic and the costs there using donated sperm and egg sharing scheme.

I would love to hear from anyone in the same situation as me - single, using donor sperm and egg sharing scheme or even private IVF (I am considering this also but would like to be able to help another woman have a family donating my own eggs), as currently I feel quite alone and do not know anyone in the same situation.

Thanks

MS xx *


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome miss scarlet - you'll plenty of people in similar situation on here. Seems unfair your tx on Nhs had to stop. Sounds like you've been through alot already.

I didn't do egg sharing myself but I decided to have tx abroad because of the cost as it is much cheaper. I was too old to egg share but it's an amazing gift to give.

Good luck with what you decide. You might find a few egg sharers in the ivf thread.


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome Miss Scarlett. Is there any reason why your clinic feels you should move to IVF to try and conceive alone? Is it just because of the egg share option making treatment free? Because of your age and that you were going to try IUI first with your ex have you considering trying IUI with donor sperm before moving to IVF? It's a lot less invasive and if you go abroad (as many of the single ladies here have done) it would probably work out the same or perhaps even a bit cheaper (including travel costs) than the price you have quoted for IVF meds and DS.

I know it can seem very daunting the prospect of doing this journey alone and going abroad but many of us have done it and are here to offer advice if you need it!

The best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies morrigan and caramac!

My fertility nurse said that because i have PCOS and i get actual conception with IVF she said personally that is the only treatment i should consider paying for as it would be the most successful for me, she thinks even though i have PCOS my egg quality would be good so i assumed really this was my only option.  I would like to do something a bit less invasive first but i am really worried with my PCOS there is no way i would be successful.  

I have seen quite a few people have had treatment abroad, i would love to find out more about this and is something i would consider but find this even more daunting than having treatment here as i have no idea how that all works and where the best and safest countries are?

MS xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hello and welcome MS 

I would get a second opinion on your chances of conceiving with IUI and PCOS before you go ahead with IVF. It seems very odd to me that the NHS were quite happy for you to have IUI but now you are paying for it they change their tune and say IVF is the only way forward. Maybe have a consultation at LWC (or any other private clinic) to see what they recommend. I seem to recall coco who posts on here has PCOS or at least PCO, and she ended up conceiving with IUI after IVF failed...so it's worth getting a 2nd opinion before you make a final decision

best of luck whatever you decide...you are most certainly not alone - there are plenty of us singlies here at all stages of the process so feel free to jump in and chat wherever suits!

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with Suity...very odd that they would treat you under NHS with IUI but now suggest IVF? I'm pretty sure that Bingbong has/had PCOS and she conceived twins via IUI at the same clinic as me. I'm sure she'll clarify.

Feel free to PM me if you'd like to know more about where I went and how it works with IUI abroad. Otherwise have a look at the Singles Abroadies thread to see how others are getting on with treatment abroad!


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Miss Scarlett  

I have PCOS and was advised to try 3 rounds of IUI (at LWC) before moving onto IVF if unsuccessful. Unfortunately for me the IUI didn't work but that was because of my lining issues not the PCOS. I would get a second opinion if you prefer the idea of IUI, as Suitcase suggested. Good luck  

Linz xx


----------

